# Primary DNS Server Is Online But....



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

Not Responding To Connection Attempts At This Time.

This just happened yesterday and I have no idea what's going on. here's my ipconfig /all. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : David-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-7E-18-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20e8:decf:9bc9:1e39%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 11:25:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 11:26:42 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001470
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.213.20.166
209.213.16.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-80-BA-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B287437A-0BB3-44B0-8A91-18DC38D7F
5ED}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.254.8%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.213.20.166
209.213.16.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Big Trip>


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

What happens if you open a cmd prompt, run nslookup (it should use that server on your backroads.net ISP), and then type "www.google.com" at the prompt? If that fails, you can try other servers (server=4.2.2.2 for example) and try lookups again. That would at least tell you if it's the server, or something else with the client or your internal network, perhaps.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Are other devices using your wireless connection OK
if so 
a couple of things to try 
do you have now or had in the past a firewall / security suite on the PC like Norton / mcafee 

lets see a xirrus and ping tests - as that looks like a good connection

you could try a system recovery to before the problem started - choose a date before the problem started - details below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.254.254*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {System Restore} *
Start Menu> All Programs> Accessories> System Tools> System Restore

windows vista
System Restore - How to - Vista Forums
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

the only firewall is the Windows Firewall. I'll try the tests u guys put up and respond asap


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

@ cluberti: nslookup /www.google.com

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : David-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-7E-18-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20e8:decf:9bc9:1e39%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 11:25:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 11:26:42 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001470
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.213.20.166
209.213.16.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-80-BA-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B287437A-0BB3-44B0-8A91-18DC38D7F
5ED}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.254.8%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.213.20.166
209.213.16.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Big Trip>


how do i switch the server to do the second half of your idea?


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

@etaf: Ping test 1

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : David-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-7E-18-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20e8:decf:9bc9:1e39%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 11:25:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 23, 2011 11:26:42 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001470
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.213.20.166
209.213.16.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-80-BA-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B287437A-0BB3-44B0-8A91-18DC38D7F
5ED}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.254.8%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.213.20.166
209.213.16.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Big Trip>

2.Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Big Trip>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Big Trip>



3

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.254.254: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.254.254: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.254.254: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.254.254: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Big Trip>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you try 
*Ping 192.168.254.254*
and post results


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

>nslookup 209.213.20.166
Server: dnscache-or.integraonline.com
Address: 204.130.255.3

Name: lighthouse.backroads.net
Address: 209.213.20.166

You are pointed to a valid dns server.
According to your ping stats of the gateway you can't ping the gateway. Did you configure the router not to reply to icmp? I suspect so since ping failed but you are getting your workstation ip address via the same ip but using dhcp.

What are you using for a workstation firewall?


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

here's the screenshot


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

my bad etaf I put up the wrong Ping test

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>Ping 192.168.254.254

Pinging 192.168.254.254 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.254.254: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.254.254: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.254.254: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.254.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 76ms, Average = 32ms

C:\Users\Big Trip>


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> >nslookup 209.213.20.166
> Server: dnscache-or.integraonline.com
> Address: 204.130.255.3
> 
> ...



I'm a complete novice at this whole thing so configuring the router and things of that nature are foreign to me. The only firewall is the Windows Firewall. Along with the primary dns server thing, it says it could be a remote firewall blocking "domain" or something like that. The wireless service has been fine for months, just yesterday i stopped working while i was online. the little globe in the bottom right corner disappeared and now I'm here


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest connecting wired to the router so you can test if its your wireless or the router.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

@ youngewing,

Please do the following, in order, and post the results:

1. Open an elevated (run as administrator) cmd prompt

2. Run the command nslookup

3. At the > prompt, type in www.google.com and press ENTER

4. At the > prompt, type in server 4.2.2.2 and press ENTER

5. At the > prompt, type in www.google.com and press ENTER

6. At the > prompt, type exit, and press ENTER


Copy the screen output from this session, and paste here.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

looking at the xirrus screen shot - the signals is quite weak - is this your wirless router ?
so you have got a connection to the router - BUT not good - going by the last ping - only three received 
And the earlier pings to the internet via a name and DNS did not work - so you have something blocking access to the interent 

whats the make and model of the PC - if a laptop can you move closer to the router 

have you ever had a time limited version of Norton or Mcafee etc that came with the PC

Whats the status of all the lights on the router ?
whats the make and model of the router?


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

@cluberti:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>nslookup Google
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
Server: UnKnown
Address: 209.213.20.166:53

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to UnKnown timed-out

C:\Users\Big Trip>server 4.2.2.2
'server' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Big Trip>Google
'www.google.com' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Big Trip>exit


@etaf, router not mine so the signal being weak is normal, but it has always connected. It has been coming back time to time maybe 5 or 10 minutes then dying again.
The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1501


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> @etaf, router not mine


 whos is it ?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

youngewing said:


> @cluberti:
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> ...


Please follow my instructions more carefully - nslookup is ONE command, and all of the other commands are SEPARATE commands to run INSIDE nslookup. Your post already tells me you can't contact your DNS server, but we need the rest of the information run from within nslookup to see if it's a DNS problem specifically with your machine, or with that server.


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

@etaf, i just was able to get service with this Piedmont Rural connection, all I know is the router is in the cpu, I'm not highly cpu literate. From the time I seen my cousin able to connect just by selecting that network I've been able to get it too

@cluberti my fault:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Big Trip>nslookup
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server: UnKnown
Address: 209.213.20.166:53

> Google
Server: UnKnown
Address: 209.213.20.166:53

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to UnKnown timed-out
> server 4.2.2.2
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
Default Server: [4.2.2.2]
Address: 4.2.2.2

> Google
Server: [4.2.2.2]
Address: 4.2.2.2

DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Request to [4.2.2.2] timed-out
> exit

C:\Users\Big Trip>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi youngewing,

The signal strength is very weak, that seems to be an issue and pretty obvious from the Xirrus snap shot. The only possible solution for this is to have your own Broadband connection or get a High-Gain Wi-Fi Adapter to connect to Piedmont Rural.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

I would have to agree with the others - such a weak signal could indeed be the cause of this. Knowing that going to valid servers (more than 1) did not work, but you could ping your own gateway, would lead me to believe that this could indeed simply be a problem with gain.


----------



## youngewing (Mar 23, 2011)

@cluberti how would I do that? Also if its the fact that my signal is weak, why was I able to have a connection for so long??


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

May I? Seems to be now there are a lot more people connecting and sharing the connection. The ISP needs to upgrade to much bigger pipes to accomodate you all. Would you be concern if some are hogging the bandwidth pretty badly? A while back it wasn't an issue for you, now it is.


> Also if its the fact that my signal is weak, why was I able to have a connection for so long??


----------

